# Circling before pooping



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's an interesting tidbit (from Reader's Digest, of all places). Apparently, your dog is sending you these thoughts:

"Please don't rush me when I'm going to the bathroom -- there's a reason dogs circle around before getting down to business. We have an instinct to be aligned with the earth's magnetic field before we poop. In fact, researchers watched 70 of us engage in 1,893 defecations over a two-year period just to figure this out."

So have patience while your dog gets his position just right. LOL!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I had read this recently too! I immediately went into the back yard to see if Lua's poops were oriented in a north-south direction.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby does it too, also before she beds down for sleep but I always thought (or read) that they did this to check for snakes in the grass.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OK... That may be a realistic evaluation, ( I wonder what it cost, and who foot the bill??)
But it doesn't explain the behavior of the dogs who are artists and build poop sculptures on walls, rocks, logs, bushes etc. or the really talented ones who can stick it horizontally to the side of a tree trunk... 
My Pearl is the "Queen" of Pile creativity, and she is also very clever in finding a very artful location... like in the middle of a potted plant, or half on the edge of the wall withe the other half plopped on to the walk-way... 
I think Mr. Ferguson is beginning to take an interest in her versatility as his are getting off in some very unusual places and styles as well.
I wonder if we are experiencing a Movement???


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hunter walks while pooping, we think he is trying to write his name lol! 
But seriously is abit annoying cleaning after him outside! Every session have to use 2 or 3 bags 😁😒


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Flint poos in circles, so I think he's a little confused..


----------

